# What's on your workbench right now?



## cameronweiss (Feb 10, 2011)

Just wanted to see what people are currently working on or recently worked on.

I am restoring an old Landeron 48 chronograph and doing a full service on a 7750 Chronograph, and a bunch of battery swaps.












.


----------



## Biased&Critical (Sep 16, 2010)

Still gathering parts for my next project. Codename: BrownTown. 

I don't want to put up any spoilers yet, but I'll post a pic heavy thread when I get going. No 2 parts have come from the same place, so it's taken a while to get them all in. 

Plus, I am also awaiting my long overdue replacement screwdriver set. The set I was using is/was good, but old and needs to be updated.


----------



## Outta Time (Feb 9, 2010)

Been a bit busier as of late. On the bench, awaiting parts are a Bulova stepside with 10BC movt, a Zodiac Hi-beat with a cal 76, and a minty Benrus with an ETA 2375. Untouched as of yet is NOS Revue Thommen with a cal 77? haven't really had a close look yet. It seems to have its original pigskin strap, too.


----------



## Rikthewatchmaker (Feb 5, 2011)

Let's see this week 5 5512's 2 16800's one midsize s/g one new s/s datejust/ one seiko auto dive 7009 calibre/ one ladies president one lds s/g and one Omega constellationOne 1680 one 16613 with sap dial misc cells watertests and quartz retro's. I think that's it next week about 22 rolex's and 15 other misc including 72c Gallet 16753 gmt week after about the same. Rik


----------



## Erko_p (Oct 5, 2010)

AS bumper automatic , Seiko diver 6119c , buffed and polished the case and the acrilyc on 
Zenith 2562pc , and did try to fill the hands with luminous of this vintage Darwil eta movement ....and the cheapest magnifier , taking out the plastic of 99cent reading glasses and inserting an eye loupe . It works great .


----------



## mars-red (Sep 1, 2008)

Great idea for a thread, I love seeing what others are up to!

Actively being worked on, in order of arrival:

18 size OF pocket watch w/ Waltham model 1892 movement - had a broken balance, cracked upper balance pivot jewel, broken mainspring, loose lower balance cap jewel, and missing (completely missing!) hairspring. I need to demagnetize the hairspring and balance, and it will be ready to go back to its owner.
Large (don't have the measurement to hand) OF French pocket watch - haven't been able to exactly date it yet, but is from roughly the turn of the century. Has, at least, a broken balance staff and broken mainspring. I'm still practicing my balance turning skills for this one, as I won't be able to purchase a replacement.
16 size OF pocket watch w/ 15j Illinois movement. Broken mainspring, cracked upper fourth wheel jewel, and absolutely SWIMMING in what looks like 50 year old oil. This thing started dripping as soon as I uncased it, and the hardened on oil residue left behind has been a royal pain in the rear to get cleaned off. This one is getting there though - it's squeaky clean, with a replacement jewel and new mainspring, just need to troubleshoot a balance issue.

I have several others that are on the back burner for a while, as well as four long term projects to turn various, orphaned pocket watch movements into large wristwatches. Those will make for nice threads of their own once I make any real progress on them.


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

Hmmm. Damn this thread, I need to tidy/finish up work on my bench.

- Waltham 1883 model PSB
- 1854 Fusee 1/2 Chronometer
- Roamer 436 44 jewel 
- Roamer 1960 Anfibio
- Roamer 1952ish Calendar Pointer
- 1940 Art Deco 352 Roamer
- Borgel with unidentified movement
- WW1 Issued H. Williamson
- Gruen 440 Curvex Trooper
- Gruen 157/8 Quadron
- Gruen 460 Autowind
- 1917 Marvin Trench Watch
- New York Standard Chrono
- Unidentified but very nice 18''' swiss from 1850s


----------



## Biased&Critical (Sep 16, 2010)

trim said:


> - Waltham 1883 model PSB
> - 1854 Fusee 1/2 Chronometer
> - Roamer 436 44 jewel
> - Roamer 1960 Anfibio
> ...


Lots of neat stuff there, but I want to get my hands on one of those semi-hermetic WW1 pieces like that Marvin. Whats wrong with it? pics?


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

The Borgel is the semi-hermetic one in this list, hallmarked 1916. Dial is a mess, needs hands sorted out, and the case needs some TLC. I have not been able to ID the movement - but it is running well and will only need a normal service.










The Marvin is a normal silver cased trench. But I have another quite interesting Marvin (just not on my bench at the moment), it is a design with an integral front cover - activated with a push button at the 6 position - from memory 1915. Definitely not a conversion, but a purpose built trench watch. Sadly the front cover has been removed at some stage - probably for post war convenience. On occasional flights of fancy I wonder just how hard it would be to make a new cover. Not very hard I think. Definitely on my list of things to try.


----------



## mikeinpa (Sep 29, 2010)

That's an interesting workbench, Erko. What can you tell me about it?


----------



## pwalsh21 (Jan 13, 2009)

I just tidied up my "workbench" for more watch mangling/learning how to do things. But here is the current lineup, in order:

- 1881 US Clock Co. mantle clock (amazing find in my mother-in-law's garage, of all places--had a bee's nest in it, but movement is awesome)
- 1970s Chaika quartz "Resonator" (gear train needs oil, 2nd ugliest watch I own and I LOVE IT)
- 1990s Vostok Amphibia (needs oil after several seal leaks)
- 1980 Poljot Olympiskie (needs cleaning, oil, case replate, ugliest watch I own, I wear it to annoy my wife)
- 1970s Poljot 2614 (needs cleaning, oil, timing)
- 1954 Ural ChK-6 (needs re-oil, case replate, hand touchup, dial cleaning)

That's it for now.


----------



## Erko_p (Oct 5, 2010)

I build it my self ,(it's very easy to build )and it works very well for me ..perfect hight , the top is cork ...
The working area is quite small , it's barely 10'' x 12'' ...but it fits in my office ... let me know if you need more info ..the size or how to build it ...


----------



## NZWATCHDOCTOR (Jun 2, 2010)

A solid gold Montine I'm overhauling for a friend, the first ever Bellmatic I've overhauled (after years of being a watchmaker!), a weird little ladies Seiko, a pair of Omegas waiting for parts, and about 40 watches (they're mine to do up and resell) that are part done waiting for parts, or not worth doing or I've been procrastinating on!! 

Paul


----------



## Alex R (Jan 4, 2010)

This little Omega Constellation mini brought me to the watchmaking, after being screw up by the "pro".
Now waiting for the re-finished dial and hands from International dial (Robert) and hope to be able to reinstall old minute hand on the new ETA canon pinion using advise I receive earlier on this forum. Originally minute hand just keep fell off from the pinion of the new ETA replacement movement, while staying well on original Omega pinion.


----------



## JeromePineau (Jan 27, 2010)

This is not a picture of the Marvin is it?


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, right now the following:

Oris XXL chronograph - ETA 7750
Doxa Sub 600T Sharkhunter - ETA 2824-2
Vintage Doxa 300 - ETA 2472
Vintage Rodania chronograph - Valjoux 72
Elgin pocket watch - grade 298 0 size
Tudor ladies sub - ETA 2671
Tudor mini sub - ETA 2671
Omega Seamaster 300 - Omega 565

And a few quartz watches....

Cheers, Al


----------



## JohnInMinnesota (Jan 11, 2011)

A Tag Heuer Classic 2000 getting a rebuild (my first refurbish project). My brother had this watch and it had been neglected. When I got it, the battery had leaked, a hand had fallen off and banged around taking the luminous paint off the minutes hand, and the crown had broken clean off (the stem broke in half). No bracelet, and the case was scuffed up pretty good.

So, I dug in. A bit too deep perhaps! After I cleaned the old paint off the hands, and repainted them, I put new luminous paint on the backs. Then I cleaned up the quartz movement and ended up having a jewel plate come off - the little gears fell out too. Dang, it's hard to get those plates back together. In the process, I must have nicked a wire on the "red coil" you see in the photo. Coil ordered.





















Wish me luck!
John


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

*Ω*

COA cal. 650


----------



## Alex R (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ω*



pithy said:


> COA cal. 650


And I though that Omega Constellation ladies mini (cal. 1456) is small, not after I see what is COA cal. 650 is!!


----------



## cameronweiss (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Ω*

I forgot to take pictures but today I completed a full service on a rose gold Rolex Cosmograph Daytona 116505, a two-tone blue dialed Rolex Submariner 1680, a stainless steel Omega Seamaster 2220.80.00, and a weird stainless steel Tag Hueur SEL chronograph quartz watch with two digital readouts.


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Ω*

Don't want to snob y'all out, but right now there's a Vacheron Constantin P453/3C on my workbench right now. The calendar was nearly destroyed by whoever worked on it before me and there are many problems, not least of all getting off all the epoxy and figuring out what the missing parts are.


----------



## mickmo92 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Ω*

Last watch that I had on my workbench was this Sinn featuring a 7750 which had its last service in 2002:

























Looks like a new watch now. 
Kindly regards,

Mick Mooren


----------



## JohnInMinnesota (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Ω*



Somewhere else said:


> Don't want to snob y'all out, but right now there's a Vacheron Constantin P453/3C on my workbench right now. The calendar was nearly destroyed by whoever worked on it before me and there are many problems, not least of all getting off all the epoxy and figuring out what the missing parts are.


I only recently decided to dig into watch repairs, but after getting intimate with a 7750 I purchased to build my own watch, I pulled out my 7751 that I had "serviced" by a jeweler near me. YIKES. When I picked the watch up from them, the bezel looked like someone tryed to pry it off with a knife. I don't think that bezel even comes off. I immediately brought it back in to the shop and showed the owner and he said he would have someone clean it up. He did mutter something about it being "difficult to get those off and they had to get in there..." ppffft. I realize now that it was ignorance that caused that problem. The other problems (nearly all the screw heads being marred, scuffs and scratches on the dial, and dirt on the dial and hands) are all caused by carelessness and shoddy workmanship. It really makes me mad now.


----------



## obsoletewatchparts (Sep 18, 2009)

A Jeager Le Coultre WWW british military watch, for new staff, stem, crown, re lume dial & hands with old stock radium, & overhaul. also Eterna WWW british military watch, new staff, & overhaul.


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

obsoletewatchparts said:


> A Jeager Le Coultre WWW british military watch, for new staff, stem, crown, re lume dial & hands with old stock radium, & overhaul. also Eterna WWW british military watch, new staff, & overhaul.


Do you have a picture of the JLC caseback?


----------



## mars-red (Sep 1, 2008)

Thought I'd put up a few pics I took while working on the 16s Illinois pocket watch I mentioned. It's ticking away merrily, at the moment - I hope to re-case it tomorrow evening.

This was, hands-down, the filthiest movement I've ever worked on. Absolutely dripping in oil. It was pooled up underneath the dial, inside the mainspring barrel, all over the main plate, and had even hardened around the hairspring.

























One of the many problems this watch had was a cracked fourth wheel jewel (I took these 2 pics through a microscope - neat, eh?)

















I had a perfect replacement jewel that just needed a new setting turned for it - here is the replacement jewel and setting installed:









And here she is, with the balance whizzing away (note that I hadn't reinstalled the micrometric regulator yet, as of this picture):









The watch also had a broken mainspring, which really turned out to be the least of its problems.


----------



## JohnInMinnesota (Jan 11, 2011)

mars-red said:


> Thought I'd put up a few pics I took while working on the 16s Illinois pocket watch I mentioned. It's ticking away merrily, at the moment - I hope to re-case it tomorrow evening.
> 
> This was, hands-down, the filthiest movement I've ever worked on. Absolutely dripping in oil. It was pooled up underneath the dial, inside the mainspring barrel, all over the main plate, and had even hardened around the hairspring.
> 
> ... SNIP.


Very cool - great photos! Thanks for sharing.

I have an 18s I am working on right now too - it was from my Dad's collection of old watches and I have had (in its broken state) since I was a kid. The pallet fork was broken and it needs a new crystal. I am waiting on a replacement jewel now and anxious to proceed (to the next hurdle whatever that turns out to be).


----------



## mikeinpa (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Ω*

I am about to start on this vintage Gruen 17j. It is hard to tell from the pictures, but the dial and numbering appears to be an art deco design making it all the more appealing to me. This is gonna need some work:


----------



## Timeliner (Mar 2, 2011)

*leCoultre 201*

I'm finishing up this piece today.



















I have the rest of the images and a story at this link
Untitled


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

*watchmaking schools*

Timeliner, there is a lot of interest in the Forum about schools. Would you have any insights that you could share?

pithy


----------



## Timeliner (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: watchmaking schools*

What would you like to know?


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

*confusion*



Timeliner said:


> What would you like to know?


There have been discussions in this and other watch forums about AWCI, WOSTEP and SAWTA. Many of us don't have a clear understanding of what these terms mean with regard to the curricula of the various schools and how these programs will ultimately impact employment prospects. Could you speak to this in broad terms?

Thanks in advance for your response.

pithy


----------



## Timeliner (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: confusion*

AWCI = American Watchmakers-Clockmakers Institute (not a full time school, offers Certifications )

WOSTEP = Watchmakers of Switzerland Training and Education Program ( Seattle, St. Paul, Hayek, Richemont do this Program)

SAWTA = Swiss America Watchmaker Training Alliance ( OSU in Okmulgee, OK. and Lititz Watch Technicum do this program)

Independents = Operate in the USA without Foreign aid 
(Gem City in Quincy IL., Bishop State in Mobile, AL & Texas Institute of Jewelry Technology in Paris, Texas. do this)

That is about as broad and deep as I need to get.


----------



## JohnInMinnesota (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: leCoultre 201*



Timeliner said:


> I'm finishing up this piece today.
> I have the rest of the images and a story at this link
> Untitled


Great pictoral of the process - I appreciate it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cameronweiss (Feb 10, 2011)

*what's on your bench?*

A lot has happened recently on the schooling front. St. Paul has shut down, and Seattle is now a SAWTA school. Only N.G. Hayek and Richemont are Wostep schools in the USA. There are also lots of WOSTEP changes in the works right now, and the changes sound great.

To get back on topic, here is what I worked on today.
Started off the day by fixing a few hairsprings, then moved onto an Omega 861 Speedmaster, then onto a Dubois Depraz 2020 chrono module on an eta 2824 (still waiting on a part before assembly), and then finished up the day by overhauling a Hamilton 7750 Chronograph that had a crushed crystal.


----------



## mars-red (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: what's on your bench?*

This evening I spent some time working on my wife's watch. It's funny, this is technically that first watch to "come across my bench", about 4 years ago now. Story time.  My wife's grandfather (a watchmaker) gave it to her when she was a little girl, and shortly afterward she dropped it and it stopped working. Unfortunately, her grandfather had passed away in the meantime and so it never got fixed - she was heartbroken on both accounts, as it was really all she had to remember him by. Fast forward many years, after she and I were married, and as I started taking an interest in mechanical watches, the watch got pulled out of her sock drawer, and I saw my very first broken balance staff. I shelved this project because I didn't have the tools or the experience to perform the repair. After about a couple of years I felt I could competently perform the repair, but my problem became finding parts. Recently I was able to track down the parts I needed (a third wheel and a balance staff). The watch is a Rotary, with a caliber 810 movement - I am unsure of the vintage, but it seems 1930s or 1940s is likely. This is the smallest movement I have ever done more than clean and oil, and restaffing it required a little more attention than I've become used to - but the job went well. Just for fun, I took a pic of the balance components (the old, broken staff, the balance wheel, and the roller table) on top of a penny for size comparison.

After truing, poising, and reinstalling the balance, the movement took right off running. It's still rather filthy so is currently disassembled for cleaning. I'll put up another pic or two - perhaps anyone here interested in ladies' watches will find them interesting (I certainly haven't seen many of them).


----------



## publius (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: what's on your bench?*

A old manual wind bulova , in about the same shape as the first posters Landeron 48. A very small screw snapped in two on removal and i have no idea how to get it out? A Elgin Sportsman that was working before I removed the stem & movement to repair the dial. Now the stem doesn't lock in (can be pulled out or slid in w/o depressing the release) now it doesn't run and the hands won't go past 1 o'clock when winding. I'm new at this and have had success with some other watches but these 2 have me stumped.


----------



## mars-red (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: what's on your bench?*



publius said:


> . A very small screw snapped in two on removal and i have no idea how to get it out?


I would start by soaking the part with the broken off piece stuck in it, in oil (I've used PB Blaster, a penetrating oil, with good success and it seems to be safe on plated bridges). If the screw is broken off in a blind hole, then the only method I know of is to drill it out (get a hole drilled as perfectly centered as possible, through the screw, and drill it out with larger and larger bits until little enough is left so that you can pick the remnants of the screw out of the threads). If you use left-handed drill bits, there's a chance that the bit will catch a little bit and spin the broken screw out the rest of the way. If the screw is broken off in a through hole, then you can use a special tool to extract it (I've never used one, so I can't say how well they work), or drill it out, as above - but if you drill it out from the bottom of the screw a normal right-handed drill bit will have a small chance of turning the screw back out.

I'm sure some others here will have some ideas as well, I think most of the folks posting in here have a lot more experience than I do. Good luck, and let us know how it works out!


----------



## publius (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: what's on your bench?*

thanks mars-red. yes I've used the drill method many times, (not on watches). This is a tiny screw and I don't have, or even know where to get one that small. you are correct about it being a through hole though and i will try to use a very sharp screwdriver to turn it through. I have some info in return. The best penetrating oil is Kroil. Sorry for the hi-jack folks, back to the thread topic.


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: what's on your bench?*

alum


----------



## radger (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: what's on your bench?*



publius said:


> thanks mars-red. yes I've used the drill method many times, (not on watches). This is a tiny screw and I don't have, or even know where to get one that small. you are correct about it being a through hole though and i will try to use a very sharp screwdriver to turn it through. I have some info in return. The best penetrating oil is Kroil. Sorry for the hi-jack folks, back to the thread topic.


Hello, in watchmaking drilling out tiny broken screws is impractical, one
slip and the threads are ruined. A broken screw, unless corroded, is seldom tight in the hole
and can often be turned by applying pressure to opposite points of the diameter by means of
sharp gravers or needle points. Failing this, scratch a slot into the broken screw with a sharp
graver and extract with screwdriver. Failing this, make or buy a screw extracting tool...simple
device which grips the screw from both sides allowing extraction.

Or go straight to rusting out the screw with Alum as Pithy suggested just be sure to remove all steel parts from
the plate first.

Edit...
I have a Hamilton of london 3/4 plate English movement on my bench at the moment.


----------



## mars-red (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: what's on your bench?*



pithy said:


> alum


Brilliant idea!


----------



## mars-red (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: what's on your bench?*

Just thought I'd give a quick update on that Rotary wristwatch. Cleaning and oiling was fiddly business, but everything went really well and the movement took off like a song as soon as the balance was set into place and the roller jewel kissed the pallet fork. Here are a couple more pics, of the movement running, and the whole watch reassembled.


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

*Here we go again*

An Alfred Moser AS (signed Perret & Fils). The mainspring barrel was a replacement and was a just a little too tall. The barrel and cover were "reduced" a little on the lathe and polished. The center wheel was out of round so it got a little thermal "shock therapy" and found its center again (more or less). Anyway, it's loping along. [I'm starting to really like blued steel cases.] What's on your bench?


----------



## cameronweiss (Feb 10, 2011)

*What's on your bench?*

New dial I made for a new prototype watch that will have a hand finished/decorated 6497 movement in it. Nice and simple. The movement is just about finished, but still needs the rhodium plating. More pictures to come when I get the movement back from the plating guy.

And a Rolex Overhaul too.


----------



## Erko_p (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

Omega 354 ( waiting for third wheel ) and problematic AS2066


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

Currently working on:

Omega Seamaster with Cal. 1120
Vintage Jaeger LeCoultre with Cal. K886
Vintage Rolex Datejust with Cal. 1575

Cheers, Al


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: What's on your bench?*



Archer said:


> Currently working on:
> Omega Seamaster with Cal. 1120
> Vintage Jaeger LeCoultre with Cal. K886
> Vintage Rolex Datejust with Cal. 1575
> Cheers, Al


Do you have any pics of the 1120 dismantle or assembly or any tips on this caliber?

Thanks


----------



## le arsi (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

I'm little different with you guys working on my bench sometimes small wristwatches and sometimes giant quartz watches. Now, at my bench is 3 units of 1-meter diameter each tower clock to be installed at the gate of a newly developed subdivision here in my country. I said giant quartz watch because I copied the gear train of an ordinary quartz watch then multiply its size in the machine shop and then designed the control system using microcontroller IC with quartz oscillator as the time base. Used my timing machine and adjusted the rate at + 2 to 5 minutes per year. Designed the uninterrupted power supply to ensure continous running during power failure. Designed the automatic night light switch because the clock is backlighted by warm white CFL bulbs. Here's the picture of the clock. Thank you for your time reading.


----------



## mars-red (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: What's on your bench?*



le arsi said:


> I'm little different with you guys working on my bench sometimes small wristwatches and sometimes giant quartz watches. Now, at my bench is 3 units of 1-meter diameter each tower clock to be installed at the gate of a newly developed subdivision here in my country. I said giant quartz watch because I copied the gear train of an ordinary quartz watch then multiply its size in the machine shop and then designed the control system using microcontroller IC with quartz oscillator as the time base. Used my timing machine and adjusted the rate at + 2 to 5 minutes per year. Designed the uninterrupted power supply to ensure continous running during power failure. Designed the automatic night light switch because the clock is backlighted by warm white CFL bulbs. Here's the picture of the clock. Thank you for your time reading.


Wow, I love it!  Thanks very much for sharing!!


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: What's on your bench?*



pithy said:


> Do you have any pics of the 1120 dismantle or assembly or any tips on this caliber?
> 
> Thanks


I have lots of photos - what would you like to see? It's basically an ETA 2892A2...


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: What's on your bench?*



Archer said:


> I have lots of photos - what would you like to see? It's basically an ETA 2892A2...


Anything you care to share!


----------



## le arsi (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

Now installed. Thank you for seeing.


----------



## mars-red (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: What's on your bench?*



le arsi said:


> Now installed. Thank you for seeing.


It must be quite an amazing feeling to look up and see your very own craftsmanship in use, like that.


----------



## le arsi (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*



mars-red said:


> It must be quite an amazing feeling to look up and see your very own craftsmanship in use, like that.


Yes mars-red, its a great feeling. That tower clock is not yet finished. There are remaining 2 dials that has to be completed yet. The owner requested the first one to be installed maybe to see what it will looks like. I'm still working on the 2 dials. Thanks for your time.


----------



## JohnInMinnesota (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*



le arsi said:


> Yes mars-red, its a great feeling. That tower clock is not yet finished. There are remaining 2 dials that has to be completed yet. The owner requested the first one to be installed maybe to see what it will looks like. I'm still working on the 2 dials. Thanks for your time.


Congrats! That is awesome to have built and designed it yourself. I have a degree in electronics and admire the entirety of this project! Good job!


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

We need details.

Are those hands balanced?

What is the peak current draw on the motor?


----------



## le arsi (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*



pithy said:


> We need details.
> 
> Are those hands balanced?
> 
> What is the peak current draw on the motor?


Yes the hands are poised. I used lead as balancer located at the tail end of the hands. The motor is a stepper rated 5.1V/2A


----------



## JohnInMinnesota (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

My first date with a stiff old lady, not something I would normally be bragging about... ;-)


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: What's on your bench?*



JohnInMinnesota said:


> My first date with a stiff old lady, not something I would normally be bragging about... ;-)


Nice! What earrings do you normally wear that with?


----------



## cameronweiss (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

I wish I had something cooler on my bench right now. Just a Swiss Army watch that needs a new crystal. Hopefully something more interesting comes in today that I can share.


----------



## radger (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

An English pocket watch movement by Geo Edwards of London & Glasgow.

45mm English ratchet lever, diamond endstone and endstones to the lever
and escape wheel, this watch has a Kew 'A' certificate.

This watch has lost its gold case to the scrapman and is presently in a dismantled
state as I need to fit the frame to a suitable case which I will make.

I'm considering a replica wooden case of the type in which the movements were tested
at the observatory trials. I've saw these before and they are fairly simple. I've spent
hours searching on the internet but can find no example to copy and am loathe to rely
on memory to make this case...can anyone help me out here.


----------



## JohnInMinnesota (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's an update! I finally got all the pieces and parts and figured out how to run the thing  I'm not completely happy with the hands, but I've learned a lot about refinishing them. Good enough for now...


----------



## JohnInMinnesota (Jan 11, 2011)

I hope this NON-Watch posting doesn't get me banned from here! :think: 

I have a Keuffel & Esser Co. New York compass that I decided to clean up. The glass was very dirty from the inside, the case has a lot of corrosion, the hinge is nearly ripped open, the needle is a bit rusty, the dial has some stains and someone banged a dent out of the back with a screwdriver (it appears). Otherwise, it is in like new condition! ;-)

I'll follow up later with the cleaned up results.


----------



## JeromePineau (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

Wow - what year is that Victorinox?


----------



## cameronweiss (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

This Victorinox is from the mid 90's.


----------



## ej0rge (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*









Ruhla Digital.

Some of the lubricants i ordered were on backorder, and otto frei says I'll get them in a month. So all I have is Nye Fulcrum and Nye PML Stem Grease. I figure this east-german pin-pallet movement probably won't be offended much by the limited selection of lubricants. I'll have to wait for my Novostar L and B before reassembling my asian movements.

The number wheels are damaged enough that I'm considering slapping them on my flatbed scanner and making touched up digital copies. The real bonus would be finding a glow-in-the-dark paper to print them on.


----------



## clock40man (Nov 2, 2009)

I just got this Fusee in for service.


----------



## radger (Nov 18, 2007)

That's an interesting old Verge does it still have its outer case?

I've serviced a few of these and did a post on one a while ago.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/filthiest-watch-200-yr-old-verge-437196.html

John in Minnesota, did you get that Keuffel & Esser compass cleaned up?
I have one of these and was looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## clock40man (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Radger. The customer still has the outer case, but he didn't send it to me.


----------



## JohnInMinnesota (Jan 11, 2011)

That's an awesome piece. I always marvel at such engraving art. Imagine the time spent on those plates.


----------



## JohnInMinnesota (Jan 11, 2011)

radger said:


> That's an interesting old Verge does it still have its outer case?
> 
> I've serviced a few of these and did a post on one a while ago.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/filthiest-watch-200-yr-old-verge-437196.html


Awesome post - and great job on the restore!



radger said:


> John in Minnesota, did you get that Keuffel & Esser compass cleaned up?
> I have one of these and was looking forward to seeing your results.


It got pushed to the back of the bench for a short time (some parts came in!). I will update here when I get it finished.


----------



## kset51 (May 6, 2011)

Memosail with Val 7737, Hublot with ETA 2892A2 w/D&D piggy chrono module, Seiko 6309-7049 and Vulcain Cricket.


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

Tiffany watch with ETA 2892A2, vintage Doxa Sub with ETA 2472 (in very rough shape), vintage Tudor Snowflake Sub, Seiko Bellmatic (rusty), Seiko 6139 chronograph, Waltham Model 1908 pocket watch, Sinn 456 with ETA 2678, and just finished a vintage Calvan with a Felsa 1560.


----------



## mars-red (Sep 1, 2008)

Archer said:


> Tiffany watch with ETA 2892A2, vintage Doxa Sub with ETA 2472 (in very rough shape), vintage Tudor Snowflake Sub, Seiko Bellmatic (rusty), Seiko 6139 chronograph, Waltham Model 1908 pocket watch, Sinn 456 with ETA 2678, and just finished a vintage Calvan with a Felsa 1560.


I wouldn't mind seeing some pics of that Waltham once you get around to working on it - I'm a sucker for an antique American pocket watch.


----------



## le arsi (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

Here's an update on my giant quartz clock. Now backlighted with all 3 dials installed. I made a special sensor to make the light to turn on and off during night and day times. Thank you for following.


----------



## Selym (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: What's on your bench?*



le arsi said:


> I'm little different with you guys working on my bench sometimes small wristwatches and sometimes giant quartz watches. Now, at my bench is 3 units of 1-meter diameter each tower clock to be installed at the gate of a newly developed subdivision here in my country. I said giant quartz watch because I copied the gear train of an ordinary quartz watch then multiply its size in the machine shop and then designed the control system using microcontroller IC with quartz oscillator as the time base. Used my timing machine and adjusted the rate at + 2 to 5 minutes per year. Designed the uninterrupted power supply to ensure continous running during power failure. Designed the automatic night light switch because the clock is backlighted by warm white CFL bulbs. Here's the picture of the clock. Thank you for your time reading.
> View attachment 418372


Nice work! I like the way you think! What quartz movement did you base your design on? What's used in place of jewels in a movement that large? Finally, how hard is it to keep something this large reasonably dust/weatherproof. I'm sorry to ask so many questions, but I'm fascinated by projects like this.

Myles


----------



## le arsi (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

My next project and now on going is to build a 10-meter wide floral clock. Please see the picture where the movement's frame is going to be embeded in the concrete foundation. Please watch for its completion! Thanks.






This is the piece of land in a park to where my own design of floral clock movement is going to be installed.







The movement frame. Thanks for reading.


----------



## ej0rge (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

I can't hope to compete with le arsi, but here's today's project, fresh out of the 2nd rinse in naphtha:









FHF cal. 2124. 19.25''' or so, or roughly size 16, pocket watch.

The sharp eyed will note that the crest has a single L in it rather than the FHF logo. No idea why this is. There was no legible name on the dial.

I've actually assembled and oiled this watch already. The tragedy is that the second pinion is broken off of the fourth wheel - and to my eyes it seems to have taken almost all of that pivot with it. But the damn thing runs, and keeps reasonably good time (near as i can tell in a few hours w/o a second hand) - maybe there's just enough pivot left that it's skating on the surface tension of the newly applied oil?

I'd appreciate any pointers toward a new fourth wheel. Jules Borel states that they don't have and can't get any.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi All,

Just started working on Watches, other than straps bracelets and changing batteries.

Have 2 mods on the go, the Monster is done but is getting cerakoted by MCWW.
This project took awhile.
Seiko 7C46-7011 movt, so it is a quartz. Ok so I wanted a yellow dial, love the shape of this model, and decided to go for it. Wanted to change the plain SS bezel insert to a black one, so I ordered that insert ( a 6309) from Harold Ng. The dial I got from Jake Boudreau a simple yellow dial called " exclamation". Problem is the dial is 29.40 mm in diam, where by the "Tuna" is 27.56. Ok so I decided to do the resizing of the dial with a little dremmel tool, and a small grinding stone. Made up a jig with a crystal press nylon dye for a base, and went to work.
It was a very good experience, and it worked great. I took off the dial feet, and used dial spots to secure the dial, put back on the original hands that came with the black face.
Aligned hands checked clearance, then put back in case, put in battery and voila works nice. Crystal and gaskets next ( I cleaned the whole watch while everything was out).
Had ordered new gaskets awhile back from Duarte Mendonca. 
Now with the crystal ring back in and proper clearance for the bezel to turn replaced the bezel rings, and the turn was smooth and clicked well. The shroud back on and installed the band I like on it best.

-------------I know the dial says " Automatic " but that is temporary since I could not get a dial without that right now, I am looking at either an applique or actual repaint over the word. 
Not sure if I will use the original words " 300 M Professional " or one of these pictures sized to fit.















Before:







Now:








thanks|>
Regards
Robt


----------



## ej0rge (Jan 13, 2011)

A familiar face which should require no introduction.









Rescued from an ugly orange-tone pocket watch bought at the bay. Will replace a Sea-Gull movement in a chinese homage watch.


----------



## ej0rge (Jan 13, 2011)

This weekend's work. Finished what's shown in my previous post, then serviced it's brother, too.









Unfortunately the one on the left is magnetized. Everything steel in it sticks together. Sounds way out of beat but runs.

I also have a Unitas cal. 431-445 on the bench that has some issues in the winding works. It looks almost exactly like a 6497, just bigger.


----------



## smpcollector (Apr 18, 2011)

An old Omega caliber 562. I started on it a few months ago and then put it aside but now i am on it again.


----------



## le arsi (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

An update of my floral clock being tested here in the video before the final installation, please enjoy thanks.

[video][/video]


----------



## le arsi (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

Hard to post the video, tried again:

Lunetatestvideo3gp.mp4 video by arsiclock - Photobucket


----------



## le arsi (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

My floral clock now in its final installation.



































The park goers started to notice the new clock. Thank you for following my posts.


----------



## ej0rge (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

Beautiful work! When do we get to see a video of the complete effect?


----------



## le arsi (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

Here's a youtube video that I made and the motion of the hands that you can see is during hand setting. The normal hands motion for the minute hand when running is 1 step every 30 seconds. This is a quartz controlled clock movement with powerful motor that I designed myself and maintain its accuracy at + 2 to 5 minutes per year. The hands were all stainless steel weighing more than 70 kilos. Thanks and please enjoy.


----------



## le arsi (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*



Selym said:


> Nice work! I like the way you think! What quartz movement did you base your design on? What's used in place of jewels in a movement that large? Finally, how hard is it to keep something this large reasonably dust/weatherproof. I'm sorry to ask so many questions, but I'm fascinated by projects like this.
> 
> Myles


I did not use any jewels only brass bushings just like any other ordinary wall clock that has no jewels. I have copied the ETA quartz movement gearings but because I know a little in electronics I built my own electronic module using microcontroller IC. I have selected brass tubings as minute and hour hand arbors, used acrylic diffuser as dial and painted the hands with acrylic to make them weatherproof. Thank you for asking and liking my work.


----------



## smpcollector (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

Hi, the floral clock is a very impressive project but i have one question. Have you balanced the hands to get the center of gravity on the center of the driving axle or are they unbalanced?


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

Nauticfish Pro500 waiting for a new bezelinsert


----------



## lunatik_69 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Ω*































Here's a couple of watch that I worked on, working on and will work on. I added a few more pics of my watchmakers bench that I built myself from scratch.


----------



## smpcollector (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Ω*

Nice bench :-! i must get something like that myself.


----------



## lunatik_69 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Ω*



smpcollector said:


> Nice bench :-! i must get something like that myself.


Thanks, I looked around at different bench and mixed it up with what I wanted in a bench and that was what I came up with. It took me a month to build it. A couple of hrs on the week days after work and some weekends. My next project is to build a matching cabinet to store all my watch crystals.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

*Omega Homage*

I have a few on the bench in various stages but my main 
focus is an omega homage that I am building from
mostly spare parts. Late 60's caravelle SS case, mondaine
eta 2782 auto, junker qtz hands, nice un marked omega 
copy dial, pics to follow


----------



## clock40man (Nov 2, 2009)

I finished up the verge fusee. The dial looks 100% better.


----------



## clock40man (Nov 2, 2009)

That's a cool looking face carved into the balance bridge, isn't it?


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Omega Homage*



dirtvictim said:


> I have a few on the bench in various stages but my main
> focus is an omega homage that I am building from
> mostly spare parts. Late 60's caravelle SS case, mondaine
> eta 2782 auto, junker qtz hands, nice un marked omega
> copy dial, pics to follow


A last minute hand change to this, found these copycat seamaster 300 hands. very nice fit had to go with the original second hand painted red though. A couple more finishing touches and this is done.


----------



## le arsi (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*

Here's the final appearance of the floral clock landscape and at night time scenery. Please enjoy thanks.


----------



## clock40man (Nov 2, 2009)

I just finished these 2. 

Zenith XL-Tronic with ESA 9162 tuning fork movement

Rolex Oysterdate Precision with 1225 movement.


----------



## clock40man (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: confusion*



Timeliner said:


> AWCI = American Watchmakers-Clockmakers Institute (not a full time school, offers Certifications )
> 
> WOSTEP = Watchmakers of Switzerland Training and Education Program ( Seattle, St. Paul, Hayek, Richemont do this Program)
> 
> ...


Don't forget the Rolex schools and the NAWCC's School of Horology.


----------



## le arsi (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: What's on your bench?*



smpcollector said:


> Hi, the floral clock is a very impressive project but i have one question. Have you balanced the hands to get the center of gravity on the center of the driving axle or are they unbalanced?


Yes, the floral clock hands are poised and I used lead and place them at the tail end of the hands.


----------



## clock40man (Nov 2, 2009)

Rolex 6564.


----------



## mikeinpa (Sep 29, 2010)

I thought i'd upload a few pictures of my new (to me) watch bench. In the background is an Omega calibre 344 that I recently serviced to +2 sec/day, which is a huge victory for me. Unfortunately the small second hand is MIA. Anyone know where I can find a replacement? 

I'm also "working" on a 1940's Tiffany & Co watch powered by a Movado triple date movement. I will submit a few pics when I get a chance. I am having a difficult time with a few stubborn, rusty screws on the train bridge. Suggestions?


----------



## Biased&Critical (Sep 16, 2010)

clock40man said:


> I just finished these 2.
> 
> Zenith XL-Tronic with ESA 9162 tuning fork movement
> 
> Rolex Oysterdate Precision with 1225 movement.


Elaborate please.

What did you "do" to the xl-tronic? I love tuning fork movements, but have never worked on one.


----------



## publius (Jul 1, 2007)

Old mechanical Bulova, Elgin Sportsman, and an Orient King Diver. Bulova and Elgin may be lost causes, just waiting for a crystal for the Orient.


----------



## clock40man (Nov 2, 2009)

That is one filthy looking watch. Great job cleaning it up!


----------



## cameronweiss (Feb 10, 2011)

Did a full service on a nice vintage Rolex 1680 Submariner this week. Here are some pictures.


----------



## cameronweiss (Feb 10, 2011)

Had a Valjoux 72C (triple date chronograph) come across my bench for a service today. I would love to have one of these with moonphase for myself ;-)

I will also post some more pictures of the broken down movement.


----------



## spiro13 (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: Ω*

Hi

I am working on a 1910 Elgin wrist watch with a pocket watch movement.

Tony


----------



## cameronweiss (Feb 10, 2011)

I was fortunate to have a few Patek Philippes sent in for repair along with this mono-pusher chronograph pocket watch- wrist watch conversion.

I did a full service and an escapement adjustment on this chrono so it wouldn't lock up in the case of a shock.


----------



## mikeinpa (Sep 29, 2010)

Thought i'd bring this thread back to the top. I've been incredibly busy lately, working long hours to prepare for the busy season and have been left with very little extra time. A few weeks ago I spent an afternoon cleaning up a vintage russian with a Slava twin-barrel movement. Quite interesting. 

So, what's everyone working on?


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

mikeinpa said:


> So, what's everyone working on?


Nothing at the moment.
I've just got an RAF Issue Pulsar Quartz chrono off a friend, who wants the battery changed, and the watch re-sealed.

Then, I feel like tackling a 7S26 movement I have lying around..

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## twall (Jun 9, 2011)

My bench is on my bench.......


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice bench :-!


----------



## emso (Jan 14, 2008)

twall said:


> My bench is on my bench.......
> 
> View attachment 543879


well never tried to put my bench on bench but looks good


----------



## mars-red (Sep 1, 2008)

I have been making progress on my first making-a-balance-staff-from-scratch project: The Joy of Precision - Turning a Balance Staff, Part 1
But have been a little distracted lately by the purchase of a new (very used) lathe: The Joy of Precision - Antique Instrument Lathe


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

I have too many benches!

Navitimer, UG Compax in progress
Elgin, Concord, Astronaut, and Le Coultre in final timing, finally!
Michael, Wostep dba: Watchmaker to the Stars!


----------



## emso (Jan 14, 2008)

well a good day for me then 

1 customer brought those 3 pieces

lovely


----------



## clock40man (Nov 2, 2009)

Girard Perregaux chronograph with Valjoux 72 movement and an Omega 861 chronograph.


----------



## InfectedControl (Nov 21, 2011)

My first post here, exciting.

Well I decided to take my 1998 watch apart. I have no idea what that brand actually is, but I've gotten that watch for my HS graduation, and it's been working worry free (less one battery change), so I figured good cleaning would do it good. It has quite standard Miyota 6M02 quartz in it.

BTW: If any of you have any idea what that "Aquator" company is, please please please let me know. :think:


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

Some of what I am working on and just finished (and still testing after service):

Omega Seamaster GMT - Omega Cal. 1128
Omega Speedmaster LE - Omega Cal. 1861
Omega Speedmaster vintage - Omega Cal. 321
Panerai 104 - ETA 7750 with chronograph parts removed and modified date mechanism
Oris Small Second diver - ETA 2836-2 modfied for sub-seconds
Movado vintage chronograph - Zenith Cal. 3019 PHC
Omega vintage dress watch - Omega Cal. 23.4 SC
Doxa 300T reissue - ETA 2824-2
Azimuth pilot watch - AS Cal. 1950
Omega Seamaster vintage - Omega Cal. 552
Rolex Precision vintage - Rolex Cal. 1215

Cheers, Al


----------



## Johvic (Aug 20, 2010)

A Seiko Bell Matic my co worker gave to me. This was his first watch ever bought. It keeps good time but day and date seems not functioning.


----------



## clock40man (Nov 2, 2009)

I just finished servicing this Rolex 1500 (caliber 1570). Coming up soon: Rolex 16233 (caliber 3135) and a Heuer Autavia GMT chronograph case ref 2446c.


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

Just finished a 1918 and 1920s Roamer Trench watches, so what's left on my bench?

Pre-moon Speedmaster with a 321 (photo), plus an 1883 Waltham Crescent St and an Omla automatic date pointer tripple calendar (AS1315). (PS, don't worry - I won't run those parts in that order through the cleaning machine, I'm just using a spare set of baskets as parts holders).










My bench can't compete with the professional setups here, but it's actually quite comfortable - and the mirrors do add extra indirect light. My elbows rest nicely on the dressing table, and the curved front means I get close to the work top.










The workspace could be larger, but at least it is tidy for once :-d










I need to build a more efficient setup, maybe some overhead storage and room for my lathe is needed.


----------

